# Fri & Sat at the Gorge



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Can you say BRUTALLY SKUNKED??? The wind was terrible and I'll take my hat off to anyone consistantly hooking up with macs. We did however pick up some very nice Kokes and Bows which were all released to swim another day. After about seven hours of nothing we headed to our honey hole just to save a little face and prove to ourselves we still knew something about fishing. The Kokes are turning beautifully but must be released and the Bows are as healthy as always. Sat morning started out ok (30 mins of calm) but the wind soon picked up AGAIN. Once again we found ourselves picking up Bows and an occasional Smallie leaving around 1 ahead of the storm. I'm hopeing on one or two more trips before it's time to pull out the ice rod. All and all disregarding the wind, it was another wonderful trip on the water.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Now there's a trip I need to make. Next year, I guess.

Congrats on all the bows and kokes. That's no skunkin' in my book.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Were the kokes red? How big were they? Red kokes are always fun to catch despite the fact that they must be released. How big were your bows? The bows out of the Gorge always taste good. The winds up there suck though. Each time I go up there I take either a raft or a canoe. The last couple of times the winds were awful!!


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

A couple of the kokes were about 3-1/2 lbs, hook jawed and turning orange from about midway to the tail, one of the larger males was still silver in color. The bows were smaller (14-20) and the smallies were also small. I haven't posted pic's on this site yet but will when I can make time to figure it out.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> A couple of the kokes were about 3-1/2 lbs, hook jawed and turning orange from about midway to the tail, one of the larger males was still silver in color. The bows were smaller (14-20) and the smallies were also small. I haven't posted pic's on this site yet but will when I can make time to figure it out.


For this site, I just perfer to post my photos to imageshack or photobucket and direct link the url like this
http://www.photobucket.com to the photos.

I personally find the 560pixels limit to be restricting and I bet this frees up some bandwidth in the process.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks waltny, shouldn't be long.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing those pics! I love the gorge!


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Finally found some time, here's a few.

http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb9/ ... CN1171.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb9/ ... CN1169.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb9/ ... CN1172.jpg


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice kokes! Looks like that first one had a little trace of pink on it, so it could not have been kept. Its frustrating when every one you catch is a spawner. Same thing happened to me at Causey in August. Caught like 8 or 9, all were red. The winds looked strong. You got a nice boat though, bet it did much better in those winds than my canoe did. 

Pavlik


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Pl, not much there for pics, maybe we'll do better on them next time. As for the fish, I very seldom bring anything home. I usually stick with walleye and once in a while I'll do a koke or bow in the spring. The pic of the boat didn't do the waves justice, we did have one wave break over the bow at a slow speed and by the way, that is a deep V in the pic.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I hate the wind :evil:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I understand the user name now skeeter... Never made the connection, funny how I call myself orvis1 becuase I fish with an orvis rod. Duh!!! Thanks for the pics sorry you didn't hit the macs I just have a small aluminum boat so when those waves hit I have to head for shore!


*()* *()*


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Count your blessings, I have a canoe with a 3hp motor. When those waves hit, I keep on fishing, but I get wet! I usually keep a small cup on board to bail water out with When I was at the Gorge in August, I felt like I was on Rattlesnake Rapids at Lagoon.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I love my little boat it is new and comfortable but a little small of a craft to take the family out on the gorge or stawberry. Fishing with the guys it is just fine just sometimes when the wind really gets going I can't make a ton of progress with a 6hp is all.... Maybe next spring we should organize a UWN trip to the gorge one weekend?


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

What's wrong with this year?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I would go but it is getting a lilttle cold ....


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I would not mind this year, but I got school. I would love to plan a trip for next summer though.

Pavlik


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

orvis1 wrote


> Maybe next spring we should organize a UWN trip to the gorge one weekend?


skeetl wrote


> What's wrong with this year?


i think thats a great idea and would love to go if it was this year.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have got a truck and a small 16" boat I could have about 4 people in, only a 6hp motor so not so quick but would do. If enough people would be int I would do a weekender up there...


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I have got a truck and a small 16" boat I could have about 4 people in, only a 6hp motor so not so quick but would do. If enough people would be int I would do a weekender up there...


That would be a blast!


----------

